# On Single Combat from K.R.Kernspecht



## Adamus (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for the book "on single combat" from K. R. Kernspecht.

Do you know this book? Unfortunately, this book is no longer available!

Do you know where I can find it?

Thank you very much.

Christian


----------



## geezer (Jun 22, 2010)

Adamus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the book "on single combat" from K. R. Kernspecht.



I'd like that for my collection, too. I haven't looked around for it though. Have you tried contacting Master Kernspecht via the EWTO website?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2010)

Look here

0ne used for $23.73


----------



## Adamus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I have contacted the EWTO. The book is no longer available in English.
Thanks for the tip Xue Sheng.

I have found even at an ebay vendor. (Search in the world)
Now I'm happy 

Here is the link:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=on...e%%&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## Adamus (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/single-combat-...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277976117&sr=8-3


----------

